# Hurst Six Speed Knob



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Purchased a new Hurst White Shift Knob for my 06' MN6 GTO..now how do you get the old one off? Did not look that complicated when I first thought about making the change...got home with the knob, then noticed just how tough it would be::confusedKICKS06


----------

